# Brand new kindle 3 frozen on loading page



## 2190sarah (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all,
I bought a kindle3 for my husband for christmas because I was so happy with my kindle2, however it keeps getting stuck on the loading page at about 20% 
When I reset it, it still gets stuck at 20%. Also both computers at my house won't recognize the kindle...It would be fully charged by now. I've emailed Amazon but was wondering if anyone else has had this problem?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Contact Amazon and use "call me back". . . .the phone will ring immediately and someone should be able to help you. At the least they'll send a new unit out which you'll probably have by Monday.


----------

